# Glass warranty?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If there is no impact damage found, I'd think the bumper-to-bumper warranty would cover a replacement.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some states require insurance companies to offer full glass with Zero dollar deductible as part of the comprehensive coverage . Minnesota being one of them. Insurance maybe an option.


----------

